
Fuchsia’s Xi code editor is no longer a Google-owned project - the_other_guy
https://9to5google.com/2018/10/02/xi-code-editor-no-longer-google-project/
======
laurent123456
Project home page: [https://xi-editor.github.io/xi-editor/](https://xi-
editor.github.io/xi-editor/)

------
brunoqc
I wonder what is taking so long for this project to be usable. I didn't do
anything to help but it's been a while and I can't wait to use this editor.

~~~
jeurs
I don't think it will be polished anytime soon. From Raph's blog:

 _A major focus for xi has been research and learning. For the near and medium
term, I think it will be a more appealing project for people interested in
learning how text editors are made and getting deeper into Rust programming
techniques, as opposed to a polished out-of-the-box editing experience. Some
of the biggest challenges are in packaging – keeping the front-end, core, and
suite of plugins coherent and updated. This is one reason why there are no
prebuilts, etc., even though we’ve seen a fair amount of demand. To be honest,
I don’t have a very clear vision how to solve those problems, and am hoping
the community can come together around them. Even so, I plan on using xi-
editor as much as possible as my daily driver._

[https://raphlinus.github.io/xi/2018/10/01/xi-
organization.ht...](https://raphlinus.github.io/xi/2018/10/01/xi-
organization.html)

------
Symmetry
Looks like it will be really interesting to me once it can support modal
keybindings.

